# Miter channel way too loose on new Bosch Router Table?



## jaredhite1 (Dec 16, 2012)

I got such great responses on my first question here that I'm afraid you guys are stuck with me now. Here goes question #2:

My wife got me the Bosch RA1171 Router Table along with the 1617EVSPK router for Christmas. I like the set in theory, but one reason I wanted to upgrade my router and router table was to make better box joints with my Incra Ibox, since my old router was a little wobbly and my cheap Skil router table's surface wasn't very flat.

So I was very disappointed to see that even at the very widest setting, the miter channel on the Bosch router table is way too wide for the incra ibox miter bar. You can see it fairly clearly on the right side of the miter bar in this picture - it seems to me to easily be 1/32" too wide. The miter bar is supposed to go to .762" at its widest:









I'm loathe to take this table apart and ship it back to Amazon, but it's not very useful to me as-is. At the same time, I can't help but think I'm missing something obvious...I called Bosch and they told me that it should be exactly 3/4" and I should exchange the table. But I have a hard time believing I just got a lemon on something that I would imagine is fairly carefully manufactured. I'm tempted to just go to my local woodcraft and grab the incra miter channel for $20 and swap it out. Any thoughts or other suggestions?

Thanks in advance-
Jared


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Get the Incra channel*

A $20.00 fix is not that bad, if you like all the other features. Bring your miter gauge or a precise wooden strip to make sure it will work. Not all miter bars are the same and not all are 3/4" for some reason..... :blink:


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi Jared - did you go through the adjustment procedure for the Incra miter bar? Pic is a little fuzzy but it looks like the bar has their adjustable inserts. You could also drill/tap the edge of the miter bar for some nylon set screws but I don't think you would need to. I have a couple of the INCRA miter guages and have been able to adjust those quite a bit.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

If the Incra mitre bar has been adjusted to the maximum and you still have slack, I would cut a piece of wood and glue to the side of the mitre bar. Easier than sending the table back.

Just for grins, did you measure the width of the mitre channel and mitre bar. It would be interesting to know which one is out of specification tolerance.


----------



## jaredhite1 (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks for the responses guys. Yeah the miter bar is set to as wide as I can get it. Mine just has one adjustable side (as opposed to some of the newer incra miter bars that also have those inserts on the other side). I see the same gap when I put a piece of 3/4" mdf in the track, or a 3/4" drill bit. When I measure it looks like the bar itself is just under 3/4", but with the inserts maxxed it's just over, which sounds about right since it's supposed to go from .74" to .762". It's tough to measure the track directly that accurately but it definitely looks to me to be wider than 3/4".

I'll take the ibox over to the woodcraft and test it out on the incra miter channel before I buy it, I'll let you know what I find.

Thanks again!


----------



## jaredhite1 (Dec 16, 2012)

For those interested, the end of the story is that I went to my local woodcraft and picked up the INCRA miter channel. Not surprisingly, it fit perfectly with the IBox's miter bar. It was a tiny bit taller than the one the router table had installed so I had to use the router to deepen the slot a hair. After that, the new miter channel installed neatly, sitting just below the top of the table. It's longer than the table so I may cut it later, but I don't see any pressing reason to do so. Looking forward to making a better box joint later today. Thanks everybody for the help.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Thanks for the update. Always good to see a thread about a problem having a conclusion, and especially a good conclusion. :thumbsup:

Enjoy the iBox.


----------

